# some (more NEW )knife pics ...



## gollum (Apr 29, 2009)

*More new KNIFE pics for you ...*

heres some of my previous work for anyone interested...
any comments welcome


----------



## csshih (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

uh.....




















woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!
:twothumbs

now I'm thinking of getting more knives.. but money.. Q_Q


----------



## gollum (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

thanks csshih

these below are available now





little indestructables...ebony and 440c with zipped case
US$100+$7 shipped





snakewood and 440c us$100+$7 shipped sold thanks
no sheath sorry


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

That second one from the bottom, is that Thuya burl? 
That's a great handleshape. Nice work!


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*



ErickThakrar said:


> That second one from the bottom, is that Thuya burl?
> That's a great handleshape. Nice work!


thanks and yes its thuya burl
very nice wood to work with smells nice too


----------



## speedster (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*



gollum said:


> heres some of my previous work for anyone interested...
> any comments welcome


 My God! In the last picture, the knife to the right. Did you make that or bought it? I love how it looks.


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

Hi Speedster ...Thanks and yes it's one of mine
a little stainless damascus and carbon fibre liner lock
I'll throw a couple of better pics up soon 
cheers


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

heres my edc carbon fibre and ss damascus 
pics are straight off the keychain not very clean sorry....











and the other edc stuff 
merkava trit vial in a homemade perspex thing,damascus fob and my mokume and a (still looks like new ) chrome draco


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

got this one for sale $400 
lightly pocket carried by me but... a very sharp tough knife
cryo quenched D2 in 416ss liners and clip with one side Carbon fibre
pics make it look filthy but its just not cleaned ...sorry
walks and talks real nicely , when I test drove it ,it cut about 1" into a wad of newspaper like butter  the hairs on your arm will jump off before the blade gets near them 















US$400 shipped worldwide
my paypal is [email protected]
thanks for looking


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

heres another one of mine






440c blade cryo quench
416ss liners and slabs
nickel silver lanyard hole
















pics dont show it very well 
file work is done at alternating angles to catch the light each way when held in the hand


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

Yeah, I love Thuya burl. Such a beatiful wood. Very nice work!


----------



## Metatron (May 1, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

hmm, that snakewood as a necky wound be spot on i reckon mate:thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (May 1, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

cheers Metatron


----------



## Metatron (May 2, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*



gollum said:


> thanks csshih
> 
> these below are available now
> 
> ...



 for the snakewood if its still going mate, paypal addy?

cheers

steve


----------



## gollum (May 2, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

ok thanks Steve 
paypal is [email protected]

:twothumbs:twothumbs it a good little indestructable pocketable beauty


----------



## Metatron (May 2, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*



gollum said:


> ok thanks Steve
> paypal is [email protected]
> 
> :twothumbs:twothumbs it a good little indestructable pocketable beauty


----------



## gollum (May 3, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

PP received thanks 
I will post it on Tuesday
(monday is Labour day here in Qld)
thanks for your support


----------



## Metatron (May 7, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

knife has arrived mate, great stuff, ty for that:twothumbs


----------



## gollum (May 7, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

You are welcome 
glad you like it 
cheers Jason


----------



## gollum (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*

a few new pics of some recent work for those who are knife minded :wave:

a super mini stainless damasteel ... spent AGES making this one
finger grooves for micro hands and fully shaped all by hand and checked by 15x eyeglass  sharp enough to whittle any match or toothpick that crosses its path :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*



gollum said:


> a few new pics of some recent work for those who are knife minded :wave:
> 
> a super mini stainless damasteel ... spent AGES making this one
> finger grooves for micro hands and fully shaped all by hand and checked by 15x eyeglass  sharp enough to whittle any match or toothpick that crosses its path :nana:


 
Nice! Is there a belt pouch available for it?


----------



## gollum (Jul 7, 2009)

I did make one for another mini...from 550 paracord


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2009)

gollum said:


> I did make one for another mini...from 550 paracord


 
Considering the size, I guess that would work out well.


----------



## gollum (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Monocrom (Jul 8, 2009)

gollum said:


>


 
That's awesome (and adorable). 

No clue how I'd hold that in my hand, but it's awesome.


----------



## gollum (Jul 18, 2009)

its actually quite easy 
I sharpened a match with no problems :thumbsup:


----------



## kwkarth (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful knives gollum!!

A couple of my collectibles;


----------



## gollum (Jul 18, 2009)

nice knives
I really like the materials used 
I make my own mokume and damascus aswell
but I have to buy stainless damascus though
I have started making a large ss damascus and carbonfibre folder with titanium liners ... got some really nice exotic carbon fibre patterns to use


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you sell those tiny knives???


----------



## gollum (Jul 23, 2009)

yes I sell these mini's 

check here extreme miniature damascus knife sold 

and here another extreme mini knife both SOLD 

I can make one for you price is US$75

and here,available now Damascus neckcarry F.S. 

let me know or deposit into my paypal account... 
[email protected]


----------



## gollum (Jul 23, 2009)

made this today 






ended up polishing all the drill holes aswell 
after the pic was taken


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2009)

gollum said:


> made this today


 


It's sensuous... Really need a quarter in that pic for a size reference. Is that one of your miniatures?


----------



## gollum (Jul 24, 2009)

glad you like it 
its made from N690 (Bohler steel's version of 440c with extra tungsten)

recurve grind,fileworked and handrubbed to 1500 grit
OAL 5" 127mm BL 2" 50mm thickness 5/32" 4mm






took the extra time to file and polish all the finger curves to a
nice friendly profile... it can be held in many ways,using blade up or down etc 
or like a small paring knife grip

I have had a good reaction from everyone 
so I will look at making a few of these (dozen max)
(one at a time) in the future
I also have some nice 440c in 1/4' 7mm thick stock which would be really nice for this type of style

I will try to keep the cost down but don't really know what end price will be 
genuine suggestions would be most welcome


I will make one for anyone who asks me here if they really want one 
let me know


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2009)

Only suggestion I can make is to perhaps offer a neck sheath for it when you make a few of those. Combination jewelry and handy knife.


----------



## gollum (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks ... yes I was going to try to make something decorative 
from wood or leather 
with just the end ring exposed it can be used as a bottle opener
keeping the blade protected
but still look like a neckchian totem/symbol


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Aug 4, 2009)

gollum said:


> glad you like it
> its made from N690 (Bohler steel's version of 440c with extra tungsten)
> 
> recurve grind,fileworked and handrubbed to 1500 grit
> ...



I want one! PM Sent...

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## gollum (Aug 5, 2009)

what great taste you have in knives 

 cheers Flavio


----------



## ToolFool (Aug 20, 2009)

gollum, those mini damascus knives are beautiful! 
Next paycheck...


----------



## gollum (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks ToolFool

there has been a lot of interest in these...
someone else here has expressed a need for many of these

I will look into making more if there are some more requests 




I am very busy with orders for the next 2 weeks 
and I am going to a bladesmith symposium for a week from 28 Aug

but I will also be on holidays for 2 extra weeks 
this will mean a nice fast turnaround for orders taken


cheers Jason





...


----------



## gollum (Aug 23, 2009)

made this today for a customer 

very challenging at this size 
diameter is 0.345" or 8.8mm

thats a Bart trit in there


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 23, 2009)

Where is the glowing eyes picture?

that's beautiful!


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 23, 2009)

That little beauty is going to be sitting on the knob of my Spy 007 

Looks cool, cant wait to see how it looks on the 007.


----------



## gollum (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers Kid9P...

you'll have to do a new avatar showing the other end of your Awesome spy

Err... did I say you need to send it to me for installation  

going to post office today ...(Tuesday here)


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 24, 2009)

Great idea with the trit! Great work gollum! :thumbsup:

I don't want to become a knife-aholic too lol :laughing:
Flashlights for now.


----------



## gollum (Aug 26, 2009)

thank you CGD08

but ...flashlights and knives are meant to be together 

jokes aside they are the 2 main things that can save your life in many emergencies.

Kid9P.. as I said posted Tuesday

you might be lucky and get it Friday 





B T W .......Anyone reading this 

I will be in attending a bladesmith symposium from Friday28th 
and will be away for a week... please forgive any non-correspondance








.....:wave:


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason,

The more I look at it, the more I wish it was a bluer color to
match the bottom of the spy. I'm not too familiar with the material
used. Would someone be able to anodize it into a blueish color fairly
easily? Just wondering :thinking:

Thanks!

Ray


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 27, 2009)

gollum said:


> thank you CGD08
> 
> but ...flashlights and knives are meant to be together



LOL 



gollum said:


> jokes aside they are the 2 main things that can save your life in many emergencies.



Agreed. Absolutely agreed. Although the only knives I have are in the kitchen  

I PM'd you by the way about a knife I'm looking for. I don't mind the non-correspondence. Have fun at the symposium! :wave:


----------



## gollum (Sep 2, 2009)

p/m replied
thanks CGD08


----------



## gollum (Sep 4, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> I want one! PM Sent...
> 
> Regards,
> Flavio




Flavio ... almost finished 
final polish to 2000 grit and sharpen done 
sheath turned out really nice
neckcarry option etc....

should be able to post it mon/tues next week
cheers Jason


----------



## gollum (Sep 8, 2009)

heres a couple of finished pics of my latest knives finished and sold












this turned out very bling in full polish made nice neck sheath aswell











just for fun pic










this was a custom order,I think it turned out well,it will be very versatile and compact
thanks for looking
cheers Jason


----------



## RIDE (Sep 8, 2009)

Mate...you are amazing! Love your work!!!

I need to get some of your creations soon!

Cheers,

RIDE


----------



## gollum (Sep 9, 2009)

cheers RIDE
keep a look out here for my latest stuff
Jason


----------



## Th232 (Sep 10, 2009)

gollum said:


> this turned out very bling in full polish made nice neck sheath aswell



Being the lucky recipient of this one, a few thoughts from me. The knife is N690, just under 5 mm thick. Made to my specs, edge is 64 mm, OAL 113 mm. His pics are better than I could ever do, so for good looking picture, see his post.

The aim of this design was a knife that looked good, but was geared towards a scalpel grip, and it definitely delivers. Most of the details are there to help with the scalpel grip. Filework on the spine of the blade for the index finger, the three holes for the thumb, the jimping on the underside helps as well. So the harpoon tip might be redundant given the filework on the spine, but I still like it. There was a bit of back and forthing with sizes and all, but it was worth it, the knife fits almost perfectly in my hand.

Oh, and the bottle opener on the handle. It works. Who says alcohol and knives don't mix?  The other knives Jason made in this style all had 3 finger grips, and the bottle opener was on the other side. When I asked him for a 2 finger grip, I also asked for the opener to be moved to the other side, so that when I did open bottles, my fingers would be pressing on the spine, instead of pressing the sheath (or my fingers!) into the edge. Not so sure if it's a problem on the bigger handle, but on this one, very good decision.

Came with a neck sheath as well:









Overall, an excellent little knife that works well for what I do, and looks good as well. :twothumbs


----------



## Paa100 (Sep 11, 2009)

Genius!

If only you could make a pocket slipjoint DA..........for us UK people hog tied by locking legislation.


----------



## gollum (Sep 14, 2009)

are you allowed small fixed blades?
I thought they were ok under 3"
thanks for the comments

and thanks to Th232 for your feedback 
I am glad we could make this together
the idea of creating the ideal knife for a customer is added complication but very much worth it for the end user and gives me the satisfaction of making someone the ideal knife
I don't usually take orders because I like to let my design ideas flow as they come to me 
cheers Jason


----------



## Paa100 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think we can carry less than 3'' fixed but we mostly all live in urban settings compared to the others in our community here. I feel a bit weiered having a knife on my belt going to work and a fixed blade in my pocket is just asking for trouble  I'm a folder through and through and already had a nice frame lock confiscated trying to get on a ferry. The van in front had a chainsaw in his van. My dinky folder, in my picknic bag, was confiscated. How I laughed!


----------



## gollum (Sep 14, 2009)

that really sucks :shakehead

the small fixed blade knives I make are ideal for pocket carry
I also have a couple of nice neck knives in damascus patterns coming very soon
If you want I will post a few other small fixed blade knives 
some older ones sold and other available blades

cheers Jason


----------



## Paa100 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*



gollum said:


> a few new pics of some recent work for those who are knife minded :wave:
> 
> a super mini stainless damasteel ... spent AGES making this one
> finger grooves for micro hands and fully shaped all by hand and checked by 15x eyeglass  sharp enough to whittle any match or toothpick that crosses its path :nana:


I am sure we would all love to see more of your work. I remain unconvinced that I need a neck carry or a fixed pocket knife. But your work could convince me . I love this one. Is it for sale?
Keep up the great work.


----------



## gollum (Sep 15, 2009)

yes I actually still have this one 
I swore I would make no more of these due to the strain on my eyes and fingers, so I kept one to show at a recent knifemakers get together
price is US$80 plus $5 shipping... I think thats around the 50 quid mark(?)
If you want it my paypal address is 
[email protected]

cheers Jason


----------



## Essexman (Sep 15, 2009)

gollum said:


> are you allowed small fixed blades?
> I thought they were ok under 3"
> thanks for the comments


 
Sorry to say guys, for an EDC in the UK it would have to be a sub 3 inch slipjoint.

For more details check the laws area of the britishblades.com forum.

Gollum - I thought I'd seen a photo of a slipjoint made by you?


----------



## Paa100 (Sep 15, 2009)

gollum said:


> yes I actually still have this one
> I swore I would make no more of these due to the strain on my eyes and fingers, so I kept one to show at a recent knifemakers get together
> price is US$80 plus $5 shipping... I think thats around the 50 quid mark(?)
> If you want it my paypal address is
> ...


I


----------



## gollum (Sep 15, 2009)

Essexman said:


> Gollum - I thought I'd seen a photo of a slipjoint made by you?



Hi Essexman
not me no slipjoint's just liner locks since 1995
cheers 

Paa 100 
cheers mate 
paypal received 
want any damascus skulls or beads while you're at it ...
postage free repeat buyer discount


----------



## gollum (Sep 15, 2009)

da skulls 






mokume skull one off


----------



## Paa100 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes 

But no

funds eroded. Looking for a nice Ti Tritium watch. 

Maybe next time


----------



## gollum (Sep 15, 2009)

Mmmm yes 
there was a Ti luminox in market place


----------



## Essexman (Sep 15, 2009)

gollum said:


> Hi Essexman
> not me no slipjoint's just liner locks since 1995
> cheers


 
Never say never!
Have you ever considered having a go at a slipjoint? 
Not that I have any money to buy one, just asking. 
I guess I’m curious from a technical point of view as well (I’m an engineer by trade).
I take it the spring /tension/design is a bigger pain in the backside when making a slipjoint??


----------



## gollum (Sep 15, 2009)

I did one years ago and it was ok
didn't really like the extra effort involved over a liner lock
lockbacks too 
I like them 
but I prefer linerlocks

I will make a slipjoint again one day
about 3.5" oal silver bolsters bronze liners
carbon steel blade 
maybe one day I will do a multi blade 
lge main blade
sml back up blade
wood saw 
nail file
corkscrew


----------



## gollum (Sep 16, 2009)

one lucky person will be getting this in the post tomorrow





night time :devil:





here is a very nice,very sharp,neck carry tool
blade forged to shape 
only just finished it


























this is for sale 
at US$180 including worldwide shipping
paypal [email protected]
cheers Jason


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Sep 22, 2009)

Just received my oddity knife and all I can say is WOW...

Jason did a great job on this knife and surpassed all expectations all the way down to the great leather neck sheath!

If you are considering a custom...look no further.

Thanks Jason!

Flavio


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Paa100 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: some knife pics ...*



Paa100 said:


> I am sure we would all love to see more of your work. I remain unconvinced that I need a neck carry or a fixed pocket knife. But your work could convince me . I love this one. Is it for sale?
> Keep up the great work.


arrived today. Amazing!


Oh and thanks for the gifts!!!


----------



## gollum (Sep 24, 2009)

"Just received my oddity knife and all I can say is WOW...

Jason did a great job on this knife and surpassed all expectations all the way down to the great leather neck sheath!

If you are considering a custom...look no further.

Thanks Jason!

Flavio"

Cheers Flavio...glad you like it and thanks for your endorsment :twothumbs







Thanks Roberts30 






Paa100: "arrived today. Amazing!"

another satisfied customer, repeat "offenders" get the odd freebie aswell :kiss:



I will post some pics of my latest creations soon 
keep an eye out  HERE  thanks Jason




....


----------



## gollum (Sep 25, 2009)

Pics of my latest folder

It is a Liner Lock with Titanium liners,the colours are much more pronounced in real life
all these pics are done on a compact digitrash $250 handheld camera so please excuse the poor quality 

first pic shows the nice Stingray pouch ...very solid and tough
it has a neat pocket clip on the back because I dont like clips on knives.
















the knife is a nice snug fit because I built layers inside the pouch to accomodate the shape of the handles and the blade profile.









Carbon Fibre is from Blacksite a USA supplier to the Air force ...top quality for jet engine parts etc

it is bronze weave so the sunlight catches golden flecks in a nice subtle way














the Stainless Damascus is a tight twist pattern
cryo heat treated and tempered to 58-60Rockwell hardness 
these pics make the blade look dull and the pattern is hardly visible,
the steel is actually as bright as chrome 
















a closer view of the lock and the filework for grip and asthetics.










the top of the knife has some filework for grip but at different angles to catch the light,the back spacer is in matching damascus 













I usually only carry my small keychain knife (shown in my other thread) 
so this one is for me to carry.

thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pics! oo:


----------



## Paa100 (Sep 25, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## gollum (Oct 26, 2009)

After many enquiries...
I have been making these for cpf customers exclusively
1st pic was kindly taken by new owner and fwd'd to me 
I was too busy to remember 






and this one I made earlier






I can offer similar handmade ones for US$120 shipped with trits installed
I will have to order trits from [email protected] first (supply can vary) or you can send them to me yourself (please e-mail me)
apart from going away on holidays for 2 weeks next week
I will make these unique handmade beads to your specs if you wish...
price will vary depending on size and trits etc

best contact is by e-mail

[email protected]
this is also my paypal address

please only send funds after confirming an order with me

I also have some very limited numbers of damascus steel skulls in a more simple style without trit holes available ... these are much harder to shape and carve and cost is around US$75-$100
I will make these at my own pace and post finished beads only for sale.

after late November I will be back into my workshop for skull bead and knife making orders,I still have some orders to complete

thanks for looking 
cheers Jason


----------



## Dioni (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Jason, It is nice!


----------



## gollum (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks Dioni 



gollum said:


> da skulls price is US$70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...




these are available now


----------



## daz4311 (Nov 1, 2009)

golum have sent you a pm regarding your knifes


----------



## gollum (Nov 2, 2009)

this knife is for sale ...I also have some brand new stuff nearly ready...pics later

but


However... I am not available until I return from Vanuatu
I will be back Nov 12th 
please don't hesitate to reply here or by p/m for any enquiries

thanks Jason




gollum said:


> here is a very nice,very sharp,neck carry tool
> blade forged to shape
> only just finished it
> 
> ...


----------



## daz4311 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi jason i like the knifes on page 2 post 32 or post 50 and the carbon handled knife just above on this page post 74 would like one of each or maybe the knifes in post 34 and 50 something similar but would leave the design up to you but relly love the carbon knife and if poss the sheath?when you get back of hols let me know what else is available also...regards darren


----------



## gollum (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks daz...
I will sort out the details with you soon 

cheers Jason


----------



## gollum (Nov 22, 2009)

I am back from a great holiday...
I will get some pics of available knives and beads soon 
and answer any Q's from people who are still after my knives and damascus or mokume skull beads etc...as custom orders

I am trying to get some of [email protected] trits but he has no green trits available atm...
therefore no trit skull beads are available until I can get these...

pics below are of what I have right now available...





























thanks for looking and let me know here or by P/M for details etc


----------



## gollum (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello to everyone who likes to visit the custom forge 

Just bumping the pics in my post above ... most items are still available for sale 

cheers to everyone,hope you all have a great start to the new year :twothumbs


----------



## gollum (Apr 1, 2010)

I have some items for sale in the Custom B/S/T sect
a Wee Da 
and then some of my custom stuff with revised prices

now that the weather is cooling off a bit I plan to resume work in my workshop
I am going to finish some blades and make some new stuff,with some nice new materials I bought recently

Black site carbon fibre with exotic pattern weaves
camo micarta
Chad Nichols S/S damascus
some nice billets of my own damascus
might make some beads or skulls if people demand so

cheers Jason


----------



## gollum (Apr 29, 2010)

made a nice mammoth ivory toothpick for a cpf member










any thoughts... I am making 2 more if anyone is in need of clean teeth


----------



## gollum (May 2, 2010)

gollum said:


> made a nice mammoth ivory toothpick for a cpf member
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here's the other 2
one is still waiting for a face...buyer can decide what they'd like





















price is US$100 shipping $7 worldwide...this one is now sold thanks

my paypal is [email protected]

these are made from genuine mammoth ivory from siberia.
minimum 10,000 yrs old most are 25-40,000 yrs old
polish up really nicely...a beautiful and useful treasure.


let me know what you think,

thanks for looking
Jason


----------



## gollum (May 6, 2010)

following the similar theme ...I made a 440c surgical stainless steel version,
its a little larger and has bright yellow trits and stingray sheath

















and made another trit skull for a work friend






I'm expecting more trit vials any day from [email protected] so I can make more

let me know if anything grabs ya 

thanks for looking Jason


----------



## Launch Mini (May 10, 2010)

My skull pick just arrived this morning. 
Pictures do not do this piece justice. Almost too nice to use.
Now that I have it, my idea for a case is out the window. Need to up the ante with something more worthy of carrying this.
AND, the Skull with trit eyes is Killer....
John


----------



## gollum (May 11, 2010)

Thankyou kindly John,keep in touch.

pics of small shiny things are very difficult to capture
they really need a light tent etc.




I have just finished a stainless damascus skull knife like the one pictured above,its real beauty can only be seen by moving it in the hand to pick up all the deep etched facets of the damascus

I will post a pic later...

thanks to everyone looking

regards Jason


----------



## gollum (May 11, 2010)

Ok took pics of latest knife and beads


first...group shot.







this is a small knife made using (Chad Nichols) Stainless damascus 

its 2 1/2" long
stingray leather sheath, green trit eyes ([email protected] 1.55 x 5 mm vials)



























let me know what you guys think, cheers

I've made this after a suggestion from a cpf member






and this is my latest mokume skull with green trits







thanks for looking

Jason


----------



## Essexman (May 11, 2010)

Dam nice work (again) on those little knives and skulls.

I think those skulls would give me nightmares if they were in the bedroom!


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2010)

Jason's work is just astonishing... I bought this knife from him, and it is total perfection in every tiny detail:



gollum said:


>


----------



## Paa100 (May 12, 2010)

gollum said:


> Ok took pics of latest knife and beads
> 
> 
> first...group shot.
> ...



Uber cool!


----------



## gollum (May 13, 2010)

Essexman,DM51,Paa100 : thanks for your kind words and for looking in here


hows sunny England atm ?

Essexman,just try to think the skulls are scaring away the boogie men who roam the garden at night :tinfoil:

DM51,thanks again ... the micro knife is still in your edc rotation ? :laughing:

Paa100,cheers hey did you end up getting a Titanium trit watch?


Note to all past customers...discount available for purchases


----------



## Launch Mini (May 13, 2010)

WOW, I really like that skull dagger
Putting that one on my wish list too.


----------



## Paa100 (May 13, 2010)

gollum said:


> Essexman,DM51,Paa100 : thanks for your kind words and for looking in here
> 
> 
> hows sunny England atm ?
> ...



England is very cold. Its always winter here these days.

Yes, I bought a TAWATEC with 3 different coloured TRITS;

http://www.milwatches.com/product_info.php/info/p1195_TaWaTec-ICS-Titan-Diver---Nato-Strap.html

Also, just received a SHING Damascus folder with Mammoth scales.

All go nicely with your Damascus piece!


----------



## gollum (May 14, 2010)

Paa100

the watch is very very nice
thanks for showing the link
you must be happy with it

and I saw the SHING knives at BB
they are classy and the Mammoth is very good


LaunchMini
so the wishlist...is it getting long enough to maybe ...

oh I dunno .... maybe ....offload one of your 2 spys

c'mon whaddaya need 2 for ... geez totally not fair:mecry:


----------



## gollum (Jul 24, 2010)

here's what I've been busy with lately

these are ready for a trip to the heattreaters for a sub zero quench


1/4" 440c pocketable oddjob







N690 cobalt steel chisel ground,full mirror polish












Next up is a full stainless damascus framelock folder

pics make it look grey but it is very shiney and looks much better in the flesh,(oops not the best choice of phrase :tinfoil


































I still have to send them,get them back,finish them,make sheaths and pouches etc,so still a long way to go.

thanks for looking

Jason
.


----------



## RIDE (Jul 25, 2010)

LOVE that N690.........sweet polish!!!

RIDE


----------



## gollum (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks Ride


----------



## gollum (Aug 1, 2010)

N690 is an excellent steel

It is very comparable to 440c (one of the best knife steels)
however N690 has lots of cobalt added
this gives superior toughness and better hardenability(hardening is more uniform on a micro scale) and I believe the surface takes a finer polish


----------



## gollum (Mar 18, 2011)

not sure but I think a few pics were lost in the big crash,

so I'll post a couple of my recent favourites here for your viewing pleasure...

BTW all my knives are sole author,and unique,
I make my own carbon damascus but buy stainless damascus.

I use professional heat treating for stainless and get the best results using sub-zero quenching method.

I also make the skull beads with trits for eyes (as in my current avatar)
these are also all unique.
I have made about 30 so far and not one is the same
I use silver/copper mokume and tri-colour mokume (brass bronze and nickel silver) as well as damascus


thanks for looking, Jason


----------



## UberLumens (Mar 22, 2011)

Very Nice Work keep it up.

Can you/have you made a pair of folded steel scissors or a hatchet?


----------



## gollum (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks UberLumens
scissors would be really difficult 
they have weird curves to get the scissor action


A hatchet would be cool but they use a lot of steel 
I made one last year using stainless and carbonfibre
never took a pic though


----------



## gollum (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all custom knife watchers

this is my main thread for current knives and skull beads available

if you have the time scroll through this thread and check my past work

I have been busy lately and not trying to sell anything for some time

below is some currently available items






very nice 440c 1/4 thick sheepsfoot style blade
cryo heat treat to 58-60 rc.

asking $225 aud shipped anywhere













very rugged etched finish 440c blade nice kydex sheath also cryo heat treat same as above

asking just $185 aud shipped anywhere







this beautiful stainless ladder pattern damascus dagger is available
it sits in a nice stingray sheath and has bright tritium vials for eyes
pics don't do it justice









looking for $230 Aud shipped anywhere


some damascus skulls





I have one of these left
its really nice perfect for a zip pull on anything or a flashlight bead
asking $85 aud shipped anywhere








this is a nice allrounder 440c blade cryo heat treat 
good file work on spine lovely bocote wood handle
kydex sheath
I can post more pics to your email if interested
asking $150 aud shipped anywhere


my paypal address is 

[email protected]

all items are unique and handmade by myself
I will always post to you asap in a well protected package
the usual forum protocols apply regarding timestamps and 
correspondance by personal message and posting in this thread 
any items lost by the postal services are not my responsibility

any knife made by me will be sharpened and serviced free of charge 


thanks for looking everyone Jason


----------



## gollum (Aug 1, 2011)

as the economy is so slow atm 
I am happy to look at swaps for anything interesting
I do have plenty of flashlights but anything new or custom might interest me
cheers for looking Jason


----------



## FERRITE (Aug 2, 2011)

Make sure if you get something from gollum to have him insure it. I never received my 250$ package.


----------



## Scottn (Aug 15, 2011)

This is my true pride and joy.. Todd Rexford Injection W/ Chad Nichols Stainless Fade Damascus and Mokuti. 














And a Burchtree...


----------



## gollum (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for showing me your knives scottn,
maybe you see something here in my thread you'd like?


----------



## supersuby (Oct 25, 2011)

Jason got the trit skulls yesterday they are beautiful :thumbsup: Thanks again


----------



## gollum (Dec 25, 2011)

cheers supersuby

been a while since I posted here

I get the odd enquiry from this thread.

I haven't been looking to push anything here lately I have been busy making knives and skulls as the word gets out
I have a few loyal customers who also keep me going.


Anyway there are still a few things in my pics above that are still available and I have the odd new item
I can make similar stuff if anyone likes what they see

thats the whole 'custom' part of my work,nothing is ever the same

hope everyone has a good holiday this christmas 

cheers Jason


----------



## Faynard (Dec 25, 2011)

I just had to stop by and say WOW those are some nice looking knives. I especially like the 'oddjob' ones, very unique design, yet very practical looking. I really want to buy from you, but I spent way too much money this Christmas. It looks like I may be visiting the WTS portion of EDCF/CPF soon...

Keep doing what you do, because it is awesome.


----------



## gollum (Dec 25, 2011)

thankyou Faynard,
I think we all go a bit crazy at christmas
when I get time I will update my thread here with some pics


----------



## gollum (Dec 27, 2011)

ok got a few very amateur pics of my latest work
I must say they look very ordinary in the photos 
in reality the colours and feel of these items cannot be conveyed in photos

next is a tiny knife
real stag handles
cryo heat treat 440c blade(nice sharp hollow ground)
liner lock
this is actually really easy to open and close quickly and lock up is great





asking $145 shipped w/w


last and not least an incredible miniature knife

I went all out making this
I wanted to get everything perfect and it worked out great

a stainless twist damascus blade
kept locked up in a rainbow coloured titanium liner lock
surrounded with beautiful black lipped pearl shell and raindrop mokume bolsters
on a knife 3 1/4" oal (blade is 1 1/4") it is still fully assembled with micro screws
no glue at all
the colours are very nice ,cannot be captured with a camera,black pearl really lights up in the sun
mokume has a lovely deep etch and really jumps out aswell






I'm not really ready to part with it yet as I still am really rapt with it

it opens and closes one handed and it is sharp as and can be used

any how I might be convinced to sell but how many of these are around?


ok paypal is [email protected]
ask for insurance if you want
I am not responsible after items get posted


Thanks for looking
Jason


----------

